# I don't think these are springtails in my frog tank



## Chromicor (21 d ago)

I noticed something small moving very fast in my tank that didnt seem normal as I only have springtails in it and I noticed what looks like tiny spiders running around. The picture is of one of the water bowls that usually has a few springtails which you can see but theres also those other bugs with 8 legs. Does anyone know what they are?


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

soil mites?


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Some kind of mite. Nothing to worry about.


----------

